# Head lamps?



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Just curious as to what type of head lamps some of you prefer; I've seen the different types that are attached to a ball cap or helmet, and connected to a battery. Looking for some basic information....How long do the batteries last, what is brightness of the lamp, how comfortable are the hats, ect.
Thanks............


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

petzel zipka.... I own 3 of em now and wont ever have anything different.

runs off 3 aaa and small enough to stick in your front pocket and you don't have to wear a hat to use it. Has a high and low and blinker setting. has a retractable string instead of a strap so you can put it on your leg or arm or fence post or what ever is handy.

paid $35 at moosejaw.


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

I have an led one made by bright eyes and I haven't charged it in a month and I run my hound regularly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Doesn't get any better than this.http://www.tritronics.com/nightrazor.html

Griff


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Im just old, been usen a nite-lite, with a wheatlight head for 40 years. changed a couple batteries out, but it still works great.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

griffondog said:


> Doesn't get any better than this.http://www.tritronics.com/nightrazor.html
> 
> Griff


 That does look like a great light. i get tired of repairing my cord and getting it hung up in the brush.

You using one of these Griff?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Fur-minator said:


> That does look like a great light. i get tired of repairing my cord and getting it hung up in the brush.
> 
> You using one of these Griff?


I got to try one before they came out on the market. Used it for waterfowl hunting and checking traps. I'ts well worth the price and they did there homework when they made it. All my dog collars and bird re-leasers for training are made by Tri-Tronics . All I have to say is nice things about the company.

Griff


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

This is what I use for night predator hunting. I've also used it for bowfishing with so-so results... Then I got EWT's bowlight 

http://www.elusivewildlife.com/products.htm?section=22&p=productMore&iProduct=421

btw, I've never used the band, just the hat.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

griffondog said:


> Doesn't get any better than this.http://www.tritronics.com/nightrazor.html
> 
> Griff


 
Thanks for the tip! I think I found a light I will be happy with. I think I will use it more with the walking lens cover on it. Hard to believe they can get so much light from such a small package.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Fur-minator said:


> Thanks for the tip! I think I found a light I will be happy with. I think I will use it more with the walking lens cover on it. Hard to believe they can get so much light from such a small package.


Some big coin to spend but it doesn't get much better.

Griff

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

gilgetter said:


> Im just old, been usen a nite-lite, with a wheatlight head for 40 years. changed a couple batteries out, but it still works great.


That makes 2 of us!


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

Yup,
Nite lite 6 volt W/ wheat head and a 4 volt bulb is my go to for years.weather out with the dogs or trapping.only thing is the weight.I also use one of those small head lamps,so so on this, do not like the strap on the knogan but it is what it is.Ray


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I use a Princeton Tec Fuel led headlamp. 3 leds and uses 3 AAA. I change the batteries once a year. It gets used for everything hunting, ice fishing, auto repair, you name it. About 20 bucks. I've had a couple others, but this is the first one I'd tell someone else to buy.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I use a nite-lite. 6 volt with a krypton bulb. I traditionally start the seasons at midnight. It usually runs at full power all night long and as never let me down.

John


----------

